# Solved: Workgroup is not accessible- may not have permission



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

When I try to access my network from a computer I just added to the existing 'Workgroup," this error message appears:
1850 HOUSE (workgroup name) is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this system resource.

FYI, I am the system administrator. 

What needs to be done?

Thanks, {redoak}


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My first suspicion for that error is a non-Windows firewall or security suite blocking.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

My firewall is Windows. At this point I have no security suites or individual programs installed.

I wanted to try using the Transfer Wizard to load the new computer from an existing one. That is why I put the new computer in the network early.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What OS? Have you enabled file sharing?

Make sure the following services are Started (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services).

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the instruction, "TN."

Unfortunately, I find myself in "deep trouble" this morning. When I try to activate my "XP Home" OS within VMwP, the attached error message comes up.

Is this file supposed to be located in the virtual computer or in the 'host,' Ws 7?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

According to this article it should be in the folder (on your host) that represents the virtual machine.

On your Windows 7 do you have a folder C:\Users\CGS\Documents\Virtual Machines\Windows XP Home Edition? This would also be seen as Virtual Machines\Windows XP Home Edition in "My Documents." If so, what are the contents of the folder?

If no such folder, search your entire computer for the 'Virtual Machines' folder,. If you find it, where is it?

I have never used VMWare Player, so may not be able to help much on this, but I think that the above actions and questions are a necessary start.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Once again, thanks!

This is the second time that file has become "lost." The first time I searched for it, even using two recovery programs, to no avail. I'll follow you instructions just the same.

I am of the mind to "deep six" "Player" and move to a new virtual system. What one do you employ? Other suggestions?


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I used my favorite search program-Search Everything- to look for "virtual machine." It came up with what looks like what you asked for. See the attachment for its contents.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> This is the second time that file has become "lost."


I'd be making regular backups of that entire folder.



> What one do you employ?


Oracle's VirtualBox. When you started this quest I remember several people whose opinion I respect said that VMWare Player is better than VirtualBox. I have kept using VirtualBox because in my light use of it the annoyances (frequent updates and frequent updates to the "Guest Additions") do not outweigh the inconvenience of switching to something different.



> Other suggestions?


Learn to use Windows 7.  Sorry, you gave me the opening and I had to take advantage. 

I forget--what are the reasons for sticking with XP this way? Any programs or procedures that don't work in Windows 7?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm trying to get you some help on the file/folder issue.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I had some helpful further info this morning when I tried to open my OS inside "Player". There was specific info that the needed file was: Windows XP Home Edition.vmdk

That file is NOT in the Ws7 'VM' folder. See attached that shows the extensions.

"Everything" could not find any file with that extension.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand what the issue is. The title of the thread is related to some type of workgroup issue, but the posts are about missing files?

I don't know how you could "lose" files regardless of what program creates them. Do you have a malware problem? Does someone else use the computer? This is not a virtual systems problem. This is a larger system problem.

Workgroup names should not contain spaces.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The thread title and first 4 posts are no longer applicable. The issue is file(s) that went missing May 10 (post # 5).


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok. Let's start from the beginning.

What program are you using to create the virtual systems? 
What are the exact steps you're taking to open the virtual machine you created?
What is the full path to where you're storing the virtual machine information?
What is the full path and full file name, including extension of the "Windows XP Home Edition" file in Post #8?
What is the full path to the files in Post #11?


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I will do my best to give you the info requested.

1- VirtualMachineware-Player
2- Activate VMwP from host's (Ws7) desktop; double click the one and only virtual OS- XP Home
3- Ws7>CGS>Documents>Virtual Machines>Windows XP Home Edition
4- See attachment to post #11
5- Ws7>Documents>Virtual Machines>Windows XP Home Edition

Interestingly, I noticed on one of the dialog (sp?) boxes (large) that came after I was told the needed file wasn't in place, that "Settings" could be reached from there. I clicked on the button(?) and "Settings" came up. I was able to make changes just as if the virtual machine were running.

Your interest and help is much appreciated. If clarifications or more info is needed, I'll do my best.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

redoak, you have to post the information requested.

What are the exact steps you're taking to open the virtual machine you created? You have to tell me *exactly* what you're clicking on. I don't know what "Ws7" is. Are you clicking a shortcut? What shortcut? From what menu? What is the name of the shortcut? Is it a menu item? What are the *exact* menu items you're clicking on?

What is the full path to where you're storing the virtual machine information? A path is C:\Users\Documents\...... Don't use "shorthand".

I need *full path* information, not screen shots of folders. Full path.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"What is the full path to where you're storing the virtual machine information?" I didn't do the storing, "Player" did. I had no idea there was even info stored. This was revealed when I used "Everything" to look for the missing file.

I am unable, because of lack of sophistication, to do any better in answering your questions.

I am going to declare this Thread "Solved."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for trying to help with this, DoubleHelix. 

I understand, redoak, that you are now giving VirtualBox a try. Keep in mind that VMWare Player, VirtualBox, and every other virtual machine application *must *keep the virtual machine somewhere. With a real machine you can see it; it's a big box (desktop) that sits on a table or desk or floor or something (laptop) that you can carry around with you. A virtual machine is not just something in your imagination; it exists as folders and files on your real machine's hard drive.

As long as things work fine you needn't know where that virtual machine is. If something goes wrong, however, it's nice to know where to look, and even nicer to have it backed up somewhere. For VirtualBox the default location for storing all the information needed about your virtual machine(s) is the C:\Users\<your account>\.VirtualBox folder.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe this is a communication issue. 

An example of a full path is: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe.
The full path to the file is: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\.
The full file name is: iexplore.exe
The ".exe" part is called the file extension and tells us what kind of file it is.
If I were to tell someone how to open Internet Explorer, I would say:
Click Start -> All Programs -> Internet Explorer. These are the exact steps. 

Since I can't access your computer remotely or see what you're clicking on, you have to tell me things very specifically and clearly.


----------

